# Sick azalea - can it be saved?



## KarriQ (Jul 28, 2019)

This dwarf encore azalea is not looking good. We did have a heat wave recently while away for a week, but the other 5 around it look good. We may have planted too deep (we're novices), so I dug our some mulch from around the roots. Does anyone know what's wrong with it and if there's anything I can do to save it? Thanks!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

That much bronzing makes me believe it's an external factor. Herbicide overspray? Watering/overspray mid-day, causing leaf burn? Or it can be soil related with it not retaining water but you can easily check the soil moisture by digging your fingers around the root ball to verify. From where I'm standing I'd guess its overspray though


----------



## KarriQ (Jul 28, 2019)

corneliani said:


> That much bronzing makes me believe it's an external factor. Herbicide overspray? Watering/overspray mid-day, causing leaf burn? Or it can be soil related with it not retaining water but you can easily check the soil moisture by digging your fingers around the root ball to verify. From where I'm standing I'd guess its overspray though


thanks. I haven't sprayed any herbicides by it, but maybe our lawn guy did by accident. Do you have any thoughts of whether there's any hope for it coming back or is it a goner?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Check the leaves & stems to see if they still have life in them. If they break off easily make your way down the stem to see where, if any, green exists. You can prune at that point if you think it's worth saving.

If the tips of the stems are green inside then it's most likely the leaves affected from water, etc. Prune them back if you wish and keep an eye on it to see if any recovery takes place going into fall. If no sign of recovery I'd replace it then. Right now is a bit early to do that anyhow, seasonally speaking. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## KarriQ (Jul 28, 2019)

corneliani said:


> Check the leaves & stems to see if they still have life in them. If they break off easily make your way down the stem to see where, if any, green exists. You can prune at that point if you think it's worth saving.
> 
> If the tips of the stems are green inside then it's most likely the leaves affected from water, etc. Prune them back if you wish and keep an eye on it to see if any recovery takes place going into fall. If no sign of recovery I'd replace it then. Right now is a bit early to do that anyhow, seasonally speaking. Hope that makes sense.


Thanks so much for the advice!


----------

